# cpt code 77003 - 59



## bench (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Fellows,

If a facet joint injection which we know right now that the fluoroscopic guidance is inclusive, what if this procedure is combined with an epidural injection should I report 77003-TC-59?

thanks.


----------



## elenax (Jan 19, 2010)

If you are referring to the 62310-62319 codes the 77003 is also included.


----------

